# Approx. Gold Filled Value Calc



## vyper (Dec 23, 2012)

Attached is a little Gold Filled Calculator I made to help determine the approximate amount of gold and value of that gold on gold filled items. Nothing fancy but might help a few guys out when buying or selling. I added all the gold filled values that I know of although most of the time we will be dealing with 1/20 14k. If there is any that I may have missed let me know and I can add and reupload.

Thanks,
Scott
View attachment GoldFilledCalc.xlsx


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 24, 2012)

vyper said:


> Attached is a little Gold Filled Calculator I made to help determine the approximate amount of gold and value of that gold on gold filled items. Nothing fancy but might help a few guys out when buying or selling. I added all the gold filled values that I know of although most of the time we will be dealing with 1/20 14k. If there is any that I may have missed let me know and I can add and reupload.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


Thanks Scott, I cut-n-pasted it into my spreadsheet and put your handle on that page.
Mike.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jan 11, 2013)

What are the units of measurement?


----------



## jenniferjohansoon (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds like very good advice I did know about the acid to water but thanks anyway and I do have a fume hood
"you can be careful as many times as you like but only stupid once"
This will be my 1st refinement and I want to get it right . Your advice was just what I needed
I'll let you know the results :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buzz (Jan 29, 2013)

> If there is any that I may have missed let me know and I can add and reupload.



Any chance of adding 9K in there, as this is what we find mostly in the UK?
Many thanks

Buzz


----------

